# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This!  Missing parts in English translation of Pushkin's "The daughter of the commandant"

## Inego

Yesterday Tatiana Batura had finished aligning (in the ParallelBook format) the Russian original text with a public domain English translation by Mary Pamela Milne-Home. However it turned out that about 45 phrases, sentences or even paragraphs from the source were missing in the translation. I think filling the gaps with the help of the community (provided the new translations will also stay in the public domain) would be a great achievement, that is, a complete public domain translation of the novel.
In this topic I will post the missing parts (with the surrounding context) with my "rough" translation into English. Since my English is very far from being perfect, I hope you will help me correct my mistakes and improve the translation.

----------


## Inego

*Матушка была еще мною брюхата, как уже* я был записан в Семеновский полк сержантом, по милости майора гвардии князя В., близкого нашего родственника. *My mother was still pregnant with me, when I had already been* enrolled as sergeant in the Séménofsky regiment by favour of the major of the Guard, Prince Banojik, our near relation.

----------


## Inego

...я был записан в Семеновский полк сержантом, по милости майора гвардии князя В., близкого нашего родственника. *Если бы паче всякого чаяния матушка родила дочь, то батюшка объявил бы куда следовало о смерти неявившегося сержанта, и дело тем бы и кончилось.* Я считался в отпуску до окончания наук. ...I had been enrolled as sergeant in the Séménofsky regiment by favour of the major of the Guard, Prince Banojik, our near relation. *If later, contrary to expectations, my mother had given birth to a girl, my father would have informed the proper quarter of the death of the missing sergeant, and that would have been that.* I was supposed to be away on leave till my education was finished.

----------


## Inego

Главною его слабостию была страсть к прекрасному полу; *нередко за свои нежности получал он толчки, от которых охал по целым суткам.* К тому же не был он (по его выражению) и врагом бутылки, т. е. (говоря по-русски) любил хлебнуть лишнее. His greatest weakness was a love of the fair sex. *It was not infrequent for him to receive, in response to his endearments, such blows that made him groan for days and nights.* Neither, as he said himself, was he averse to the bottle, that is, as we say in Russia, that his passion was drink.

----------


## Inego

Прачка Палашка, толстая и рябая девка, и кривая коровница Акулька *как-то согласились в одно время кинуться матушке в ноги, винясь в преступной слабости и с плачем жалуясь на мусье, обольстившего их неопытность. Матушка шутить этим не любила* и пожаловалась батюшке. The washerwoman, Polashka, a fat girl, pitted with small-pox, and the one-eyed cow-girl, Akoulka, *had once arranged to threw themselves at my mother's feet, confess to sinful weakness and  to complain, crying and screaming, against the "moussié" who had seduced their inexperience. Mother was not a person to be taken lightly with such stories* and in her turn complained to my father,

----------


## it-ogo

А откуда вообще взялся этот, прости Господи, Banojik? Что это за слово такое? В оригинале везде "князь Б.".

----------


## Inego

Я был тоже немало удивлен. Может быть, переводчица работала с какой-то черновой / более ранней редакцией? Других объяснений у меня нет.

----------


## Inego

И в кого ты пошел? Кажется, ни батюшка, ни дедушка пьяницами не бывали; о матушке и говорить нечего: отроду, кроме квасу, в рот ничего не изволили брать. А кто всему виноват? проклятый мусье. *То и дело, бывало, к Антипьевне забежит: «Мадам, же ву при, водкю». Вот тебе и же ву при!* Нечего сказать: добру наставил, собачий сын. "Well, where do you get it from? It seems to me that neither your father nor your grandfather were drunkards. We needn't talk of your mother; she has never touched a drop of anything since she was born, except kvass. So whose fault is it? Whose but the confounded 'moussié;' *Didn't he used to show up at Antipyevna's every now and then and ask, "Madame, je vous prie, vodku"? And here's that "je vous prie"!* He taught you fine things, that son of a dog,

----------


## Inego

Now, this one is really difficult. Делать было нечего. Я взял на себя вид равнодушный и, обратясь к Савельичу, *который был "и денег, и белья, и дел моих рачитель"*, приказал отдать мальчику сто рублей. There was nothing for it. I assumed a look of indifference, and, addressing myself to Savéliitch, *who was in charge of my money, my linen and my affairs*, I bid him hand over a hundred roubles to the little boy.  
The problem is that the phrase missing in Milne-Home translation is in fact a quote from Fonvizin's poem "Послание к слугам моим Шумилову, Ваньке и Петрушке" (see line 4). "Рачитель" is an archaic word which means "a person who devotedly takes care of something". I am pretty sure the poem quoted by Pushkin has never been translated into English. Do you think it's worth keeping to the metric foot of the poem or it is enough just to translate the meaning?

----------


## Inego

Я непременно хотел с ним помириться и не знал с чего начать. Наконец я сказал ему: «Ну, ну, Савельич! *полно, помиримся, виноват; вижу сам, что виноват. Я вчера напроказил, а тебя напрасно обидел. Обещаюсь вперед вести себя умнее и слушаться тебя. Ну, не сердись; помиримся*».
— Эх, батюшка Петр Андреич! — отвечал он с глубоким вздохом. — Сержусь-то я на самого себя; сам я кругом виноват. I had firmly resolved to make peace with him, but I did not know how to begin. At last I said to him —
"Look here, Savéliitch, *enough of this, let us make peace; I agree that the fault is mine. Yesterday I ran into trouble and hurt you for nothing. From now on I promise to behave cleverer and listen to you. Come on, don't be mad, let's make peace*."
"Oh! my little father, Petr' Andréjïtch," he replied, with a deep sigh, "I am angry with myself; it is I who am to blame for everything.

----------


## Inego

Я был произведен в офицеры. Служба меня не отягощала. В богоспасаемой крепости не было ни смотров, ни учений, ни караулов. Комендант по собственной охоте учил иногда своих солдат; но еще не мог добиться, чтобы все они знали, которая сторона правая, которая левая, *хотя многие из них, дабы в том не ошибиться, перед каждым оборотом клали на себя знамение креста*. I became an officer. My work did not weigh heavily upon me. In this heaven-blest fort there was no drill to do, no guard to mount, nor review to pass. Sometimes the Commandant instructed his soldiers for his own pleasure. But he had not yet succeeded in teaching them to know their right hand from their left, *although many of them, to make certain, crossed themselves before each turn*.

----------


## sperk

> *Матушка была еще мною брюхата, как уже* я был записан в Семеновский полк сержантом, по милости майора гвардии князя В., близкого нашего родственника. *My mother was still pregnant with me, when I had already been* enrolled as sergeant in the Séménofsky regiment by favour of the major of the Guard, Prince Banojik, our near relation.

 I was still in my mother's womb when I was enrolled as a sergeant in the Séménofsky regiment by favour of Major of the Guard, Prince Banojik, our close relation.

----------


## sperk

> ...я был записан в Семеновский полк сержантом, по милости майора гвардии князя В., близкого нашего родственника. *Если бы паче всякого чаяния матушка родила дочь, то батюшка объявил бы куда следовало о смерти неявившегося сержанта, и дело тем бы и кончилось.* Я считался в отпуску до окончания наук. ...I had been enrolled as sergeant in the Séménofsky regiment by favour of the major of the Guard, Prince Banojik, our near relation. *If later, contrary to expectations, my mother had given birth to a girl, my father would have informed the proper quarter of the death of the missing sergeant, and that would have been that.* I was supposed to be away on leave till my education was finished.

 If, contrary to expectation, my mother had given birth to a daughter, my father would have informed the regiment of the absent sergeant's death and that would have been the end of it.

----------


## sperk

> Прачка Палашка, толстая и рябая девка, и кривая коровница Акулька *как-то согласились в одно время кинуться матушке в ноги, винясь в преступной слабости и с плачем жалуясь на мусье, обольстившего их неопытность. Матушка шутить этим не любила* и пожаловалась батюшке. The washerwoman, Polashka, a fat girl, pitted with small-pox, and the one-eyed cow-girl, Akoulka, *had once arranged to threw themselves at my mother's feet, confess to sinful weakness and  to complain, crying and screaming, against the "moussié" who had seduced their inexperience. Mother was not a person to be taken lightly with such stories* and in her turn complained to my father,

 The washerwoman, Polashka, a fat girl, pitted with small-pox, and the one-eyed cow-girl, Akoulka, decided to throw * themselves at my mother's feet, to confess their sinful weakness and to complain, crying and screaming, about the "moussié" who had seduced their inexperience. Mother did not take this lightly* and in her turn complained to my father,

----------


## sperk

> И в кого ты пошел? Кажется, ни батюшка, ни дедушка пьяницами не бывали; о матушке и говорить нечего: отроду, кроме квасу, в рот ничего не изволили брать. А кто всему виноват? проклятый мусье. *То и дело, бывало, к Антипьевне забежит: «Мадам, же ву при, водкю». Вот тебе и же ву при!* Нечего сказать: добру наставил, собачий сын. "Well, where do you get it from? It seems to me that neither your father nor your grandfather were drunkards. We needn't talk of your mother; she has never touched a drop of anything since she was born, except kvass. So whose fault is it? Whose but the confounded 'moussié;' *Didn't he used to show up at Antipyevna's every now and then and ask, "Madame, je vous prie, vodku"? And here's that "je vous prie"!* He taught you fine things, that son of a dog,

 "Well, where do you get it from? It seems to me that neither your father nor your grandfather were drunkards. We needn't talk of your mother; she has never touched a drop of anything since she was born, except kvass. So whose fault is it? That damned 'moussié': didn't he used to show up at Antipyevna's every now and then asking, "Madame, je vous prie, vodku"? Here, take that "je vous prie"! He taught you fine things, that damned son.

----------


## sperk

> Now, this one is really difficult. Делать было нечего. Я взял на себя вид равнодушный и, обратясь к Савельичу, *который был "и денег, и белья, и дел моих рачитель"*, приказал отдать мальчику сто рублей. There was nothing for it. I assumed a look of indifference, and, addressing myself to Savéliitch, *who was in charge of my money, my linen and my affairs*, I bid him hand over a hundred roubles to the little boy.  
> The problem is that the phrase missing in Milne-Home translation is in fact a quote from Fonvizin's poem "Послание к слугам моим Шумилову, Ваньке и Петрушке" (see line 4). "Рачитель" is an archaic word which means "a person who devotedly takes care of something". I am pretty sure the poem quoted by Pushkin has never been translated into English. Do you think it's worth keeping to the metric foot of the poem or it is enough just to translate the meaning?

 Nothing could be done. I assumed a look of indifference, and, addressing myself to Savéliitch, *who was in charge of my money, my linen and my affairs*, I told him to hand over a hundred roubles to the little boy.

----------


## sperk

> Я непременно хотел с ним помириться и не знал с чего начать. Наконец я сказал ему: «Ну, ну, Савельич! *полно, помиримся, виноват; вижу сам, что виноват. Я вчера напроказил, а тебя напрасно обидел. Обещаюсь вперед вести себя умнее и слушаться тебя. Ну, не сердись; помиримся*».
> — Эх, батюшка Петр Андреич! — отвечал он с глубоким вздохом. — Сержусь-то я на самого себя; сам я кругом виноват. I had firmly resolved to make peace with him, but I did not know how to begin. At last I said to him —
> "Look here, Savéliitch, *enough of this, let us make peace; I agree that the fault is mine. Yesterday I ran into trouble and hurt you for nothing. From now on I promise to behave cleverer and listen to you. Come on, don't be mad, let's make peace*."
> "Oh! my little father, Petr' Andréjïtch," he replied, with a deep sigh, "I am angry with myself; it is I who am to blame for everything.

  enough of this, let us make peace; I agree that the fault is mine. Yesterday I ran into trouble and hurt you for nothing. From now on I promise to act smarter and to listen to you. Come on, don't be mad, let's make peace."

----------


## sperk

> Я был произведен в офицеры. Служба меня не отягощала. В богоспасаемой крепости не было ни смотров, ни учений, ни караулов. Комендант по собственной охоте учил иногда своих солдат; но еще не мог добиться, чтобы все они знали, которая сторона правая, которая левая, *хотя многие из них, дабы в том не ошибиться, перед каждым оборотом клали на себя знамение креста*. I became an officer. My work did not weigh heavily upon me. In this heaven-blest fort there was no drill to do, no guard to mount, nor review to pass. Sometimes the Commandant instructed his soldiers for his own pleasure. But he had not yet succeeded in teaching them to know their right hand from their left, *although many of them, to make certain, crossed themselves before each turn*.

 although many of them, just to be sure, crossed themselves before each turn.

----------


## Inego

Thanks a lot!
More is coming.

----------


## Inego

> He taught you fine things, that *damned* son.

 У Пушкина именно "*собачий*" сын  ::

----------


## Inego

Когда ж один из инвалидов взял его руки и, положив их себе около шеи, поднял старика на свои плечи, а Юлай взял плеть и замахнулся, — тогда башкирец застонал слабым, умоляющим голосом и, кивая головою, открыл рот, в котором вместо языка шевелился короткий обрубок. *Когда вспомню, что это случилось на моем веку и что ныне дожил я до кроткого царствования императора Александра, не могу не дивиться быстрым успехам просвещения и распространению правил человеколюбия. Молодой человек! если записки мои попадутся в твои руки, вспомни, что лучшие и прочнейшие изменения суть те, которые происходят от улучшения нравов, без всяких насильственных потрясений.*
Все были поражены. «Ну, — сказал комендант, — видно, нам от него толку не добиться. Юлай, отведи башкирца в анбар. But when one of the pensioners seized his hands in order to twine them round his neck, and, stooping, upraised the old man on his shoulders, when Joulaï took the rods and lifted his hands to strike, then the Bashkir gave a long, deep moan, and, throwing back his head, opened his mouth, wherein, instead of a tongue, was moving a short stump. *Every time it comes to my mind that this happened in my lifetime and that I lived to see the gentle reign of Emperor Alexander, I cannot but wonder at the quick success of enlightenment and the spread of rules of philantropy. Young man! if my notes fall into your hands, remember that the best and solidest changes are those that come from the refinement of morals and not from violent upheavals*.
We were all horrified.
"Well," said the Commandant, "I see we can get nothing out of him. Joulaï, take the Bashkir back to the barn;

----------


## Inego

Мы пошли на вал, возвышение, образованное природой и укрепленное частоколом. *Там уже толпились все жители крепости*. Гарнизон стоял в ружье. Пушку туда перетащили накануне. Комендант расхаживал перед своим малочисленным строем. We went to the ramparts, a little natural height, and fortified by a palisade. *All the fort's inhabitants were already crowding there*. We found the garrison here under arms. The cannon had been dragged hither the preceding evening. The Commandant was walking up and down before his little party;

----------


## Inego

— А Марья Ивановна? — спросил я нетерпеливо, — что Марья Ивановна?
— Барышня жива, — отвечала Палаша. — Она спрятана у Акулины Памфиловны.
— У попадьи! — вскричал я с ужасом. — Боже мой! да там Пугачев!..
Я бросился вон из комнаты, мигом очутился на улице и опрометью побежал в дом священника, *ничего не видя и не чувствуя*. Там раздавались крики, хохот и песни... Пугачев пировал с своими товарищами. "Marya Ivánofna," cried I, impatiently, "where is Marya Ivánofna?"
"The young lady is alive," replied Polashka; "she is hidden at Akoulina Pamphilovna's."
"In the pope's house!" I exclaimed, affrighted. "Good God! Pugatchéf is there!"
I rushed out of the room, in two jumps I was in the street and running wildly towards the pope's house *seeing and feeling nothing*. From within there resounded songs, shouts, and bursts of laughter; Pugatchéf was at the table with his companions.  
I know that "seeing and feeling nothing" sounds strange in English but can't think up a better translation than this literal one.

----------


## Inego

В эту минуту раздались пьяные крики гостей и голос отца Герасима. Гости требовали вина, хозяин кликал сожительницу. Попадья расхлопоталась. — Ступайте себе домой, Петр Андреич, — сказала она, — теперь не до вас; *у злодеев попойка идет*. Беда, попадетесь под пьяную руку. Прощайте, Петр Андреич. Что будет то будет; авось бог не оставит.
Попадья ушла. At this moment up rose the vinous shouts of the guests and the voice of Father Garasim. The guests wanted more wine, and the pope was calling his wife.
"Go home, Petr' Andréjïtch," she said to me, in great agitation, "I have something else to do than chatter to you: *the villains are carousing*. Some ill will befall you if you come across any of them now. Good-bye, Petr' Andréjïtch. What must be, must be; and it may be God will not forsake us."
The pope's wife went in;

----------


## Inego

Поход был объявлен к завтрашнему дню. «*Ну, братцы, — сказал Пугачев, — затянем-ка на сон грядущий мою любимую песенку. Чумаков! Начинай!» Сосед мой затянул тонким голоском заунывную бурлацкую песню и все подхватили хором*: The departure was fixed for the day following.
"*Well, fellows," said Pugatchéf, "let us start my favourite song before going to bed. Chumakov! Lead off!" My neighbour started, with his thin voice, a plaintive Burlak song, and everyone joined in*:

----------


## sperk

> Когда ж один из инвалидов взял его руки и, положив их себе около шеи, поднял старика на свои плечи, а Юлай взял плеть и замахнулся, — тогда башкирец застонал слабым, умоляющим голосом и, кивая головою, открыл рот, в котором вместо языка шевелился короткий обрубок. *Когда вспомню, что это случилось на моем веку и что ныне дожил я до кроткого царствования императора Александра, не могу не дивиться быстрым успехам просвещения и распространению правил человеколюбия. Молодой человек! если записки мои попадутся в твои руки, вспомни, что лучшие и прочнейшие изменения суть те, которые происходят от улучшения нравов, без всяких насильственных потрясений.*
> Все были поражены. «Ну, — сказал комендант, — видно, нам от него толку не добиться. Юлай, отведи башкирца в анбар. But when one of the pensioners seized his hands in order to twine them round his neck, and, stooping, upraised the old man on his shoulders, when Joulaï took the rods and lifted his hands to strike, then the Bashkir gave a long, deep moan, and, throwing back his head, opened his mouth, wherein, instead of a tongue, was moving a short stump. *Every time it comes to my mind that this happened in my lifetime and that I lived to see the gentle reign of Emperor Alexander, I cannot but wonder at the quick success of enlightenment and the spread of rules of philantropy. Young man! if my notes fall into your hands, remember that the best and solidest changes are those that come from the refinement of morals and not from violent upheavals*.
> We were all horrified.
> "Well," said the Commandant, "I see we can get nothing out of him. Joulaï, take the Bashkir back to the barn;

 When I think of how this happened in my lifetime and that I lived to see the gentle reign of Emperor Alexander, I cannot but wonder at the quick success of enlightenment and the spread of philanthropy. Young man! If my notes fall into your hands, remember that the best and most solid changes are those that come from the refinement of morals and not from violent upheavals.

----------


## sperk

> Мы пошли на вал, возвышение, образованное природой и укрепленное частоколом. *Там уже толпились все жители крепости*. Гарнизон стоял в ружье. Пушку туда перетащили накануне. Комендант расхаживал перед своим малочисленным строем. We went to the ramparts, a little natural height, and fortified by a palisade. *All the fort's inhabitants were already crowding there*. We found the garrison here under arms. The cannon had been dragged hither the preceding evening. The Commandant was walking up and down before his little party;

  All the fort's inhabitants were already crowding around there.

----------


## Inego

This one is the Burlak song mentioned in the previous fragment and since it's fairly long and poetry, I'll start a separate thread for it. 
EDIT: Thread started.

----------


## sperk

> — А Марья Ивановна? — спросил я нетерпеливо, — что Марья Ивановна?
> — Барышня жива, — отвечала Палаша. — Она спрятана у Акулины Памфиловны.
> — У попадьи! — вскричал я с ужасом. — Боже мой! да там Пугачев!..
> Я бросился вон из комнаты, мигом очутился на улице и опрометью побежал в дом священника, *ничего не видя и не чувствуя*. Там раздавались крики, хохот и песни... Пугачев пировал с своими товарищами. "Marya Ivánofna," cried I, impatiently, "where is Marya Ivánofna?"
> "The young lady is alive," replied Polashka; "she is hidden at Akoulina Pamphilovna's."
> "In the pope's house!" I exclaimed, affrighted. "Good God! Pugatchéf is there!"
> I rushed out of the room, in two jumps I was in the street and running wildly towards the pope's house *seeing and feeling nothing*. From within there resounded songs, shouts, and bursts of laughter; Pugatchéf was at the table with his companions.  
> I know that "seeing and feeling nothing" sounds strange in English but can't think up a better translation than this literal one.

 I rushed out of the room and in an instant I was in the street. Without seeing or feeling anything, I ran headlong toward the priest's house.

----------


## sperk

> В эту минуту раздались пьяные крики гостей и голос отца Герасима. Гости требовали вина, хозяин кликал сожительницу. Попадья расхлопоталась. — Ступайте себе домой, Петр Андреич, — сказала она, — теперь не до вас; *у злодеев попойка идет*. Беда, попадетесь под пьяную руку. Прощайте, Петр Андреич. Что будет то будет; авось бог не оставит.
> Попадья ушла. At this moment up rose the vinous shouts of the guests and the voice of Father Garasim. The guests wanted more wine, and the pope was calling his wife.
> "Go home, Petr' Andréjïtch," she said to me, in great agitation, "I have something else to do than chatter to you: *the villains are carousing*. Some ill will befall you if you come across any of them now. Good-bye, Petr' Andréjïtch. What must be, must be; and it may be God will not forsake us."
> The pope's wife went in;

 I can't deal with you right now; the villains are carousing.

----------


## sperk

> Поход был объявлен к завтрашнему дню. «*Ну, братцы, — сказал Пугачев, — затянем-ка на сон грядущий мою любимую песенку. Чумаков! Начинай!» Сосед мой затянул тонким голоском заунывную бурлацкую песню и все подхватили хором*: The departure was fixed for the day following.
> "*Well, fellows," said Pugatchéf, "let us start my favourite song before going to bed. Chumakov! Lead off!" My neighbour started, with his thin voice, a plaintive Burlak song, and everyone joined in*:

 "Well, fellows," said Pugatchéf, "let's sing my favourite song before going to bed. Chumakov! Lead it off!" In his thin voice, my neighbour started a plaintive Burlak song and everyone joined in chorus:

----------


## Inego

*Невозможно рассказать, какое действие произвела на меня эта простонародная песня про виселицу, распеваемая людьми, обреченными виселице. Их грозные лица, стройные голоса, унылое выражение, которое придавали они словам и без того выразительным, — все потрясало меня каким-то пиитическим ужасом*.
Гости выпили еще по стакану, встали из-за стола и простились с Пугачевым. *It is impossible to describe the impression made on me by this common-people song about gallows sung by those doomed to hang on them someday. Their ferocious faces, harmonious voices, the sad expression with which they uttered words expressive as they were, — all this astounded me with a sort of poetic awe*.
The guests drank yet another bumper, rose from table, and took leave of Pugatchéf.

----------


## sperk

> *Невозможно рассказать, какое действие произвела на меня эта простонародная песня про виселицу, распеваемая людьми, обреченными виселице. Их грозные лица, стройные голоса, унылое выражение, которое придавали они словам и без того выразительным, — все потрясало меня каким-то пиитическим ужасом*.
> Гости выпили еще по стакану, встали из-за стола и простились с Пугачевым. *It is impossible to describe the impression made on me by this common-people song about gallows sung by those doomed to hang on them someday. Their ferocious faces, harmonious voices, the sad expression with which they uttered words expressive as they were, — all this astounded me with a sort of poetic awe*.
> The guests drank yet another bumper, rose from table, and took leave of Pugatchéf.

 It is impossible to describe the impression made on me by this folk song about the gallows sung by those doomed to hang on them someday. Their ferocious faces, harmonious voices, and the sad expression with which they uttered those expressive words — all this astounded me with a sort of poetic awe.

----------


## Inego

Между тем собрались и прочие приглашенные. *Между ими, кроме самого генерала, не было ни одного военного человека*. Когда все уселись и всем разнесли по чашке чаю, генерал изложил весьма ясно и пространно, в чем состояло дело. «Теперь, господа, — продолжал он, — надлежит решить, как нам действовать противу мятежников: наступательно или оборонительно? During this time the other guests had assembled. *There were no military men among them except for the General*. When all were seated, and each one had been offered a cup of tea, the General explained lengthily and minutely what was the affair in hand.
"Now, gentlemen, we must decide how we mean to act against the rebels. Shall it be offensively or defensively?

----------


## Inego

Я умирал со скуки. Время шло. Писем из Белогорской крепости я не получал. Все дороги были отрезаны. Разлука с Марьей Ивановной становилась мне нестерпима. *Неизвестность о ее судьбе меня мучила*. I was dying of ennui. The time passed but slowly. I could not get any letter from Bélogorsk, for all the roads were blocked, and the separation from Marya became unbearable. *The uncertainty of her fate tortured me*.

----------


## Inego

— Господа енаралы! — провозгласил важно Пугачев. — Полно вам ссориться. Не беда, если б и все оренбургские собаки дрыгали ногами под одной перекладиной: беда, если наши кобели меж собою перегрызутся. *Ну, помиритесь*.
Хлопуша и Белобородов не сказали ни слова и мрачно смотрели друг на друга. "Gentlemen," said Pugatchéf, with dignity, "stop quarrelling. It would not be a great misfortune if all the mangy curs of Orenburg dangled their legs beneath the same cross-bar, but it would be a pity if our good dogs took to biting each other. *Now, make your peace*."
Khlopúsha and Béloborodoff said nothing, and exchanged black looks.   
+ I'm curious, how could one render Pugachev's address "енаралы" into English. "Енаралы" is an illiterate folk form of "генералы".

----------


## Inego

— То-то! — сказал я Пугачеву. — Не лучше ли тебе отстать от них самому, заблаговременно, да прибегнуть к милосердию государыни?
Пугачев горько усмехнулся.
— Нет, — отвечал он, — поздно мне каяться. Для меня не будет помилования. Буду продолжать как начал. Как знать? Авось и удастся! Гришка Отрепьев ведь поцарствовал же над Москвою.
— А знаешь ты, чем он кончил? Его выбросили из окна, зарезали, сожгли, зарядили его пеплом пушку и выпалили! *— Слушай, — сказал Пугачев с каким-то диким вдохновением. — Расскажу тебе сказку, которую в ребячестве мне рассказывала старая калмычка. Однажды орел спрашивал у ворона: скажи, ворон-птица, отчего живешь ты на белом свете триста лет, а я всего-навсе только тридцать три года? — Оттого, батюшка, отвечал ему ворон, что ты пьешь живую кровь, а я питаюсь мертвечиной. Орел подумал: давай попробуем и мы питаться тем же. Хорошо. Полетели орел да ворон. Вот завидели палую лошадь; спустились и сели. Ворон стал клевать да похваливать. Орел клюнул раз, клюнул другой, махнул крылом и сказал ворону: нет, брат ворон; чем триста лет питаться падалью, лучше раз напиться живой кровью, а там что бог даст! — Какова калмыцкая сказка?
— Затейлива, — отвечал я ему. — Но жить убийством и разбоем значит по мне клевать мертвечину.
Пугачев посмотрел на меня с удивлением и ничего не отвечал. Оба мы замолчали, погрузясь каждый в свои размышления*. "Well," I said to Pugatchéf, "would it not be better to forsake them yourself, ere it be too late, and throw yourself on the mercy of the Tzarina?"
Pugatchéf smiled bitterly.
"No," said he, "the day of repentance is past and gone; they will not give me grace. I must go on as I have begun. Who knows? It may be. Grischka Otrépieff certainly became Tzar at Moscow."
"But do you know his end? He was cast out of a window, he was massacred, burnt, and his ashes blown abroad at the cannon's mouth, to the four winds of heaven." *"Listen," said Pugatchéf in a sort of wild inspiration. "I will tell you a tale told me by an old Kalmyk woman when I was a kid. Once upon a time an eagle asked a raven: Tell me, raven bird, why do you live three hundred years in this world, and I only thirty-three? — That is, father, because you drink hot blood, and I eat carrion. — The eagle thought for a while: Let us try to eat the same as you. Good. They flew, the eagle and the raven. Presently, they saw a dead horse; they descended and sat near it. The raven began to peck praising what it ate. The eagle pecked one time, pecked two times, flapped its wing and told the raven: No, brother raven, instead of eating carrion for three hundred years, it's better to drink fresh blood one's fill — and then come what may!
Now, how do you find this Kalmyk tale?"
"A fanciful one," I told him. "But to live by murder and robbery means to me to peck carrion."
Pugatchéf looked at me in astonishment, and didn't reply anything. We both kept silence for a while, each of us being lost in thought*.

----------


## Inego

Изменник помог Пугачеву вылезть из кибитки, в подлых выражениях изъявляя свою радость и усердие. Увидя меня, он смутился; но вскоре оправился, *протянул мне руку, говоря*: «И ты наш? Давно бы так!» Я отворотился от него и ничего не отвечал. The traitor helped Pugatchéf to get out of the carriage, expressing by obsequious words his zeal and joy.
Seeing me he became uneasy, but soon recovered himself, *held out his hand and said*, "You are one of us, it should have been long ago."
I turned away my head without answering him.

----------


## Inego

Отговориться было невозможно. Швабрин повел Пугачева в светлицу Марьи Ивановны. Я за ними последовал.
Швабрин остановился на лестнице.
— Государь! — сказал он. — Вы властны требовать от меня, что вам угодно; но не прикажите постороннему входить в спальню к жене моей. *Я затрепетал*.
— Так ты женат! — сказал я Швабрину, готовяся его растерзать.
— Тише! — прервал меня Пугачев. — Это мое дело. А ты, — продолжал он, обращаясь к Швабрину, — не умничай и не ломайся: жена ли она тебе, или не жена, а я веду к ней кого хочу. Ваше благородие, ступай за мною. It was impossible to hesitate. Chvabrine led Pugatchéf to Marya Ivánofna's room. I followed them. Chvabrine stopped on the stairs.
"Tzar," said he, "you can constrain me to do as you list, but do not permit a stranger to enter my wife's room." *I shuddered*.
"You are married!" cried I, ready to tear him in pieces.
"Hush!" interrupted Pugatchéf, "it is my concern. And you," continued he, turning towards Chvabrine, "do not swagger; whether she be your wife or no, I take whomsoever I please to see her. Your lordship, follow me."

----------


## Inego

В самую эту минуту дверь отворилась, и Марья Ивановна пошла с улыбкою на бледном лице. Она оставила свое крестьянское платье и одета была по-прежнему просто и мило.
Я схватил ее руку и долго не мог вымолвить ни одного слова. Мы оба молчали от полноты сердца. Хозяева наши почувствовали, что нам было не до них, и оставили нас. Мы остались одни. *Все было забыто. Мы говорили и не могли наговориться*. Марья Ивановна рассказала мне все, что с нею ни случилось с самого взятия крепости; описала мне весь ужас ее положения, все испытания, которым подвергал ее гнусный Швабрин. At this moment the door opened, and Marya Ivánofna appeared, with a smile on her pale face. She had changed her peasant dress, and was dressed as usual, simply and suitably. I seized her hand, and could not for a while say a single word. We were both silent, our hearts were too full.
Our hosts felt we had other things to do than to talk to them; they left us. We remained alone, *forgetting the rest of the world. We talked and couldn't stop*. Marya told me all that had befallen her since the taking of the fort; painted me the horrors of her position, all the torment the infamous Chvabrine had made her suffer.

----------


## sperk

> Между тем собрались и прочие приглашенные. *Между ими, кроме самого генерала, не было ни одного военного человека*. Когда все уселись и всем разнесли по чашке чаю, генерал изложил весьма ясно и пространно, в чем состояло дело. «Теперь, господа, — продолжал он, — надлежит решить, как нам действовать противу мятежников: наступательно или оборонительно? During this time the other guests had assembled. *There were no military men among them except for the General*. When all were seated, and each one had been offered a cup of tea, the General explained lengthily and minutely what was the affair in hand.
> "Now, gentlemen, we must decide how we mean to act against the rebels. Shall it be offensively or defensively?

  ::

----------


## sperk

> Я умирал со скуки. Время шло. Писем из Белогорской крепости я не получал. Все дороги были отрезаны. Разлука с Марьей Ивановной становилась мне нестерпима. *Неизвестность о ее судьбе меня мучила*. I was dying of ennui. The time passed but slowly. I could not get any letter from Bélogorsk, for all the roads were blocked, and the separation from Marya became unbearable. *The uncertainty of her fate tortured me*.

  ::

----------


## sperk

> — Господа енаралы! — провозгласил важно Пугачев. — Полно вам ссориться. Не беда, если б и все оренбургские собаки дрыгали ногами под одной перекладиной: беда, если наши кобели меж собою перегрызутся. *Ну, помиритесь*.
> Хлопуша и Белобородов не сказали ни слова и мрачно смотрели друг на друга. "Gentlemen," said Pugatchéf, with dignity, "stop quarrelling. It would not be a great misfortune if all the mangy curs of Orenburg dangled their legs beneath the same cross-bar, but it would be a pity if our good dogs took to biting each other. *Now, make your peace*."
> Khlopúsha and Béloborodoff said nothing, and exchanged black looks.   
> + I'm curious, how could one render Pugachev's address "енаралы" into English. "Енаралы" is an illiterate folk form of "генералы".

  :: 
I can't think of anything similar about the general; no matter how ignorant someone is they are not likely to mispronounce the word. It's more understandable that a Russian peasant would make a mistake as it's a word borrowed from another language.

----------


## sperk

> — То-то! — сказал я Пугачеву. — Не лучше ли тебе отстать от них самому, заблаговременно, да прибегнуть к милосердию государыни?
> Пугачев горько усмехнулся.
> — Нет, — отвечал он, — поздно мне каяться. Для меня не будет помилования. Буду продолжать как начал. Как знать? Авось и удастся! Гришка Отрепьев ведь поцарствовал же над Москвою.
> — А знаешь ты, чем он кончил? Его выбросили из окна, зарезали, сожгли, зарядили его пеплом пушку и выпалили! *— Слушай, — сказал Пугачев с каким-то диким вдохновением. — Расскажу тебе сказку, которую в ребячестве мне рассказывала старая калмычка. Однажды орел спрашивал у ворона: скажи, ворон-птица, отчего живешь ты на белом свете триста лет, а я всего-навсе только тридцать три года? — Оттого, батюшка, отвечал ему ворон, что ты пьешь живую кровь, а я питаюсь мертвечиной. Орел подумал: давай попробуем и мы питаться тем же. Хорошо. Полетели орел да ворон. Вот завидели палую лошадь; спустились и сели. Ворон стал клевать да похваливать. Орел клюнул раз, клюнул другой, махнул крылом и сказал ворону: нет, брат ворон; чем триста лет питаться падалью, лучше раз напиться живой кровью, а там что бог даст! — Какова калмыцкая сказка?
> — Затейлива, — отвечал я ему. — Но жить убийством и разбоем значит по мне клевать мертвечину.
> Пугачев посмотрел на меня с удивлением и ничего не отвечал. Оба мы замолчали, погрузясь каждый в свои размышления*. "Well," I said to Pugatchéf, "would it not be better to forsake them yourself, ere it be too late, and throw yourself on the mercy of the Tzarina?"
> Pugatchéf smiled bitterly.
> "No," said he, "the day of repentance is past and gone; they will not give me grace. I must go on as I have begun. Who knows? It may be. Grischka Otrépieff certainly became Tzar at Moscow."
> "But do you know his end? He was cast out of a window, he was massacred, burnt, and his ashes blown abroad at the cannon's mouth, to the four winds of heaven." *"Listen," said Pugatchéf in a sort of wild inspiration. "I will tell you a tale told me by an old Kalmyk woman when I was a kid. Once upon a time an eagle asked a raven: Tell me, raven bird, why do you live three hundred years in this world, and I only thirty-three? — That is, father, because you drink hot blood, and I eat carrion. — The eagle thought for a while: Let us try to eat the same as you. Good. They flew, the eagle and the raven. Presently, they saw a dead horse; they descended and sat near it. The raven began to peck praising what it ate. The eagle pecked one time, pecked two times, flapped its wing and told the raven: No, brother raven, instead of eating carrion for three hundred years, it's better to drink fresh blood one's fill — and then come what may!
> ...

 "Listen," said Pugatchéf in a sort of wild inspiration. "I will tell you a tale told me by an old Kalmyk woman when I was a kid. Once upon a time an eagle asked a raven, "Tell me, raven bird, why do you live three hundred years in this world, and I only thirty-three?"
"That is because you drink hot blood and I eat carrion," answered the raven.
The eagle thought for a while and then said, "Let's try and eat the same food."
"OK," said the raven. 
They flew, the eagle and the raven. Presently, they saw a dead horse; they descended and sat near it. The raven began to peck, praising what it ate. The eagle pecked once, twice, flapped its wing and told the raven, "No, brother raven. Instead of eating carrion for three hundred years it's better to drink one's fill of fresh blood and then come what may!"
"Now, how do you find this Kalmyk tale?" Pugatchéf  asked.
"A fanciful one," I told him. "But to live by murder and robbery means the same thing to me as pecking carrion."
Pugatchéf looked at me in astonishment and didn't reply. We both kept silent for a while, each of us lost in our own thoughts. 
Note: In English, the term father, when addressed to someone is only used with one's father, hence the raven can't call the eagle father.

----------


## sperk

> Изменник помог Пугачеву вылезть из кибитки, в подлых выражениях изъявляя свою радость и усердие. Увидя меня, он смутился; но вскоре оправился, *протянул мне руку, говоря*: «И ты наш? Давно бы так!» Я отворотился от него и ничего не отвечал. The traitor helped Pugatchéf to get out of the carriage, expressing by obsequious words his zeal and joy.
> Seeing me he became uneasy, but soon recovered himself, *held out his hand and said*, "You are one of us, it should have been long ago."
> I turned away my head without answering him.

  ::

----------


## sperk

> Отговориться было невозможно. Швабрин повел Пугачева в светлицу Марьи Ивановны. Я за ними последовал.
> Швабрин остановился на лестнице.
> — Государь! — сказал он. — Вы властны требовать от меня, что вам угодно; но не прикажите постороннему входить в спальню к жене моей. *Я затрепетал*.
> — Так ты женат! — сказал я Швабрину, готовяся его растерзать.
> — Тише! — прервал меня Пугачев. — Это мое дело. А ты, — продолжал он, обращаясь к Швабрину, — не умничай и не ломайся: жена ли она тебе, или не жена, а я веду к ней кого хочу. Ваше благородие, ступай за мною. It was impossible to hesitate. Chvabrine led Pugatchéf to Marya Ivánofna's room. I followed them. Chvabrine stopped on the stairs.
> "Tzar," said he, "you can constrain me to do as you list, but do not permit a stranger to enter my wife's room." *I shuddered*.
> "You are married!" cried I, ready to tear him in pieces.
> "Hush!" interrupted Pugatchéf, "it is my concern. And you," continued he, turning towards Chvabrine, "do not swagger; whether she be your wife or no, I take whomsoever I please to see her. Your lordship, follow me."

 "Tzar," said he, "you can constrain me to do as you wish, but do not permit a stranger to enter my wife's room."
I started to shake with anger.

----------


## sperk

> В самую эту минуту дверь отворилась, и Марья Ивановна пошла с улыбкою на бледном лице. Она оставила свое крестьянское платье и одета была по-прежнему просто и мило.
> Я схватил ее руку и долго не мог вымолвить ни одного слова. Мы оба молчали от полноты сердца. Хозяева наши почувствовали, что нам было не до них, и оставили нас. Мы остались одни. *Все было забыто. Мы говорили и не могли наговориться*. Марья Ивановна рассказала мне все, что с нею ни случилось с самого взятия крепости; описала мне весь ужас ее положения, все испытания, которым подвергал ее гнусный Швабрин. At this moment the door opened, and Marya Ivánofna appeared, with a smile on her pale face. She had changed her peasant dress, and was dressed as usual, simply and suitably. I seized her hand, and could not for a while say a single word. We were both silent, our hearts were too full.
> Our hosts felt we had other things to do than to talk to them; they left us. We remained alone, *forgetting the rest of the world. We talked and couldn't stop*. Marya told me all that had befallen her since the taking of the fort; painted me the horrors of her position, all the torment the infamous Chvabrine had made her suffer.

  ::

----------


## Inego

> The eagle thought for a while and then said, "Let's try and eat the same food." *"OK," said the raven*. 
> They flew, the eagle and the raven.

 In the Russian original "Хорошо." is not what the Raven said, it's a remark by the narrator meaning something like "Now, I go on with the story".
That's why I translated it literally since I didn't (and don't) know the English equivalent.

----------


## sperk

> In the Russian original "Хорошо." is not what the Raven said, it's a remark by the narrator meaning something like "Now, I go on with the story".
> That's why I translated it literally since I didn't (and don't) know the English equivalent.

 I would just leave it out. That sort of thing isn't found in English. You could say something like, "moving on with the story..." but it's unnecessary.

----------


## Inego

> I would just leave it out. That sort of thing isn't found in English. You could say something like, "moving on with the story..." but it's unnecessary.

 The problem is that this translation is a part of a parallel book, and I try to stay as close to the original as possible. What the readers will think when they see "Хорошо." in Russian without any translation in English?
Maybe just use "So"?  *So*, they flew, the eagle and the raven.

----------


## Inego

Марья Ивановна пошла проститься с могилами своих родителей, похороненных за церковью. Я хотел ее проводить, но она просила меня оставить ее одну. Через несколько минут она воротилась, обливаясь молча тихими слезами. *Повозка была подана*. Отец Герасим и жена его вышли на крыльцо. Мы сели в кибитку втроем: Марья Ивановна с Палашей и я. Marya went to bid a last farewell to the tomb of her parents, buried behind the church.
I wished to escort her there, but she begged me to let her go alone, and soon came back, weeping quiet tears. *The carriage was ready* _or_ *The carriage was driven up*. Father Garasim and his wife came to the door to see us off. We took our seats, three abreast, inside the "kibitka," Marya, Polashka and I,

----------


## Inego

Эй, плюнь. Послушайся меня: развяжись ты с капитанскою дочкой. Дорога в Симбирск мною очищена и безопасна. Отправь ее завтра ж одну к родителям твоим; а сам оставайся у меня в отряде. *В Оренбург возвращаться тебе незачем*. Попадешься опять в руки бунтовщикам, так вряд ли от них еще раз отделаешься. Таким образом любовная дурь пройдет сама собою, и все будет ладно». Give up the idea. Listen to me; part with the Commandant's daughter. I have cleared and made safe the road to Simbirsk; send her to-morrow to your parents alone, and you stay in my detachment. *There is no reason for you to go back to Orenburg*. If you fall again into the hands of the rebels it will not be easy for you to get off another time. In this way, your love fit will cure itself, and all will be for the best."

----------


## Inego

Отряд Зурина должен был выступить из города в тот же день. Нечего было медлить. Я тут же расстался с Марьей Ивановной, поручив ее Савельичу и дав ей письмо к моим родителям. *Марья Ивановна заплакала. «Прощайте, Петр Андреич! — сказала она тихим голосом. — Придется ли нам увидаться, или нет, бог один это знает; но век не забуду вас; до могилы ты один останешься в моем сердце»*. Я ничего не мог отвечать. Люди нас окружали. Я не хотел при них предаваться чувствам, которые меня волновали. As Zourine's detachment was to leave the town that same day, and it was no longer possible to hesitate, I parted with Marya after entrusting her to Savéliitch, and giving him a letter for my parents. *Marya Ivanovna began to cry. "Farewell, Pyotr Andreich!" said she in her quiet voice, "God only knows whether we shall see each other again, but I shall never forget you; and you will remain in my heart to the grave.*" I could answer her nothing, not wishing to give way to the feelings of my heart before the bystanders.   
Notice the sudden change of "вы" into "ты" in the last sentence Marya Ivanovna spoke. It means a lot, and I cannot imagine any way how it could be rendered into English.

----------


## Inego

*Наконец она уехала*. Я возвратился к Зурину, грустен и молчалив. *Finally, she departed*. I returned to Zourine's silent and thoughtful;   
Or "*Finally, she left."*?

----------


## Inego

Это было в конце февраля. Зима, затруднявшая военные распоряжения, проходила, и наши генералы готовились к дружному содействию. Пугачев все еще стоял под Оренбургом. *Между тем около его отряды соединялись и со всех сторон приближались к злодейскому гнезду*. Бунтующие деревни, при виде наших войск, приходили в повиновение; *шайки разбойников везде бежали от нас, и все предвещало скорое и благополучное окончание*.
Вскоре князь Голицын, под крепостию Татищевой, разбил Пугачева, рассеял его толпы, освободил Оренбург, и, казалось, нанес бунту последний и решительный удар. It was near the end of the month of February. The winter, which had rendered manoeuvres difficult, was drawing to a close, and our Generals were making ready for a combined campaign.
Pugatchéf was still to be found before Orenburg. *Meanwhile around, his merging troops gradually approached the evil nest from every quarter*. At the sight of our forces the disaffected villages returned to their allegiance; *gangs of robbers fled from us everywhere, and everything promised a quick and happy ending*. Soon Prince Galítsyn won a complete victory over Pugatchéf, who had ventured near Fort Talitcheff; the victor relieved Orenburg, and appeared to have given the finishing stroke to the rebellion.

----------


## Inego

Но Пугачев не был пойман. Он явился на сибирских заводах, собрал там новые шайки и опять начал злодействовать. *Слух о его успехах снова распространился*. Мы узнали о разорении сибирских крепостей. *Вскоре весть о взятии Казани и о походе самозванца на Москву встревожила начальников войск, беспечно дремавших в надежде на бессилие презренного бунтовщика*. Зурин получил повеление переправиться через Волгу. But Pugatchéf had not been taken; he reappeared very soon in the mining country of the Ural, on the Siberian frontier. He reassembled new bands, and again began his robberies. *Rumors of his success were being spread again*. We learnt about the destruction of Siberian forts. *Soon the news of the fall of Kazan and the march of the usurper on Moscow alarmed military commanders dallying carelessly in hopes on the weakness of the despicable rebel*.  Zourine received orders to cross the River Volga.

----------


## Inego

Не стану описывать нашего похода и окончания войны. Скажу коротко, что бедствие доходило до крайности. *Мы проходили через селения, разоренные бунтовщиками, и поневоле отбирали у бедных жителей то, что успели они спасти*. I shall not stay to relate the events of the war.
I shall only say that misery reached its height. *We passed settlements ravaged by the rebels, and by perforce took away from the poor inhabitants what they managed to save*.

----------


## Inego

Правление было повсюду прекращено: помещики укрывались по лесам. *Шайки разбойников злодействовали повсюду*; начальники отдельных отрядов самовластно наказывали и миловали; состояние всего обширного края, где свирепствовал пожар, было ужасно... The authorities had no longer any power anywhere: the gentry hid in the woods. *Gangs of robbers did their evil deeds everywhere*; the leaders of solitary detachments punished or pardoned without giving account of their conduct. All this extensive and beautiful country-side was laid waste with fire and sword.

----------


## Inego

This fragment was not missing, I just disliked the translation. This is the key phrase of the whole novel and its rhythm in Russian is very powerful. *Не приведи бог видеть русский бунт, бессмысленный и беспощадный*! May God grant we never see again so senseless and pitiless a revolt.  
I am quite sure the definite article must be used here, because Pushkin wrote about the Russian revolt in general, as a whole. Besides, "русский" was not translated.
So my suggestion is this: *Heaven save us from witnessing the Russian revolt, senseless and merciless*!

----------


## sperk

> The problem is that this translation is a part of a parallel book, and I try to stay as close to the original as possible. What the readers will think when they see "Хорошо." in Russian without any translation in English?
> Maybe just use "So"?  *So*, they flew, the eagle and the raven.

 And so, away they flew, the eagle and the raven.

----------


## sperk

> Марья Ивановна пошла проститься с могилами своих родителей, похороненных за церковью. Я хотел ее проводить, но она просила меня оставить ее одну. Через несколько минут она воротилась, обливаясь молча тихими слезами. *Повозка была подана*. Отец Герасим и жена его вышли на крыльцо. Мы сели в кибитку втроем: Марья Ивановна с Палашей и я. Marya went to bid a last farewell to the tomb of her parents, buried behind the church.
> I wished to escort her there, but she begged me to let her go alone, and soon came back, weeping quiet tears. *The carriage was ready* _or_ *The carriage was driven up*. Father Garasim and his wife came to the door to see us off. We took our seats, three abreast, inside the "kibitka," Marya, Polashka and I,

 The carriage arrived.

----------


## sperk

For батюшка I think you could use Elder.
For *енерал* I think you could use Genrl.

----------


## sperk

> Эй, плюнь. Послушайся меня: развяжись ты с капитанскою дочкой. Дорога в Симбирск мною очищена и безопасна. Отправь ее завтра ж одну к родителям твоим; а сам оставайся у меня в отряде. *В Оренбург возвращаться тебе незачем*. Попадешься опять в руки бунтовщикам, так вряд ли от них еще раз отделаешься. Таким образом любовная дурь пройдет сама собою, и все будет ладно». Give up the idea. Listen to me; part with the Commandant's daughter. I have cleared and made safe the road to Simbirsk; send her to-morrow to your parents alone, and you stay in my detachment. *There is no reason for you to go back to Orenburg*. If you fall again into the hands of the rebels it will not be easy for you to get off another time. In this way, your love fit will cure itself, and all will be for the best."

 *There's no reason for you to return to Orenburg.*

----------


## sperk

> Отряд Зурина должен был выступить из города в тот же день. Нечего было медлить. Я тут же расстался с Марьей Ивановной, поручив ее Савельичу и дав ей письмо к моим родителям. *Марья Ивановна заплакала. «Прощайте, Петр Андреич! — сказала она тихим голосом. — Придется ли нам увидаться, или нет, бог один это знает; но век не забуду вас; до могилы ты один останешься в моем сердце»*. Я ничего не мог отвечать. Люди нас окружали. Я не хотел при них предаваться чувствам, которые меня волновали. As Zourine's detachment was to leave the town that same day, and it was no longer possible to hesitate, I parted with Marya after entrusting her to Savéliitch, and giving him a letter for my parents. *Marya Ivanovna began to cry. "Farewell, Pyotr Andreich!" said she in her quiet voice, "God only knows whether we shall see each other again, but I shall never forget you; and you will remain in my heart to the grave.*" I could answer her nothing, not wishing to give way to the feelings of my heart before the bystanders.   
> Notice the sudden change of "вы" into "ты" in the last sentence Marya Ivanovna spoke. It means a lot, and I cannot imagine any way how it could be rendered into English.

 Zourine's detachment was to leave that day. The was no reason to linger.  I parted with Marya, entrusting her to Savéliitch and giving her a letter for my parents. Marya Ivanovna began to cry. "Farewell, Pyotr Andreich!" said she quietly. "Whether we will meet again, God alone knows. But I will never forget you; 'til my dying day, you alone will be in my heart." I couldn't respond as people were surrounding us and I didn't want to give in to the feelings that were rising in me. 
Sorry, English only has little old "you"...

----------


## sperk

> *Наконец она уехала*. Я возвратился к Зурину, грустен и молчалив. *Finally, she departed*. I returned to Zourine's silent and thoughtful;   
> Or "*Finally, she left."*?

 "*Finally, she left." sounds better to me.*

----------


## sperk

> Это было в конце февраля. Зима, затруднявшая военные распоряжения, проходила, и наши генералы готовились к дружному содействию. Пугачев все еще стоял под Оренбургом. *Между тем около его отряды соединялись и со всех сторон приближались к злодейскому гнезду*. Бунтующие деревни, при виде наших войск, приходили в повиновение; *шайки разбойников везде бежали от нас, и все предвещало скорое и благополучное окончание*.
> Вскоре князь Голицын, под крепостию Татищевой, разбил Пугачева, рассеял его толпы, освободил Оренбург, и, казалось, нанес бунту последний и решительный удар. It was near the end of the month of February. The winter, which had rendered manoeuvres difficult, was drawing to a close, and our Generals were making ready for a combined campaign.
> Pugatchéf was still to be found before Orenburg. *Meanwhile around, his merging troops gradually approached the evil nest from every quarter*. At the sight of our forces the disaffected villages returned to their allegiance; *gangs of robbers fled from us everywhere, and everything promised a quick and happy ending*. Soon Prince Galítsyn won a complete victory over Pugatchéf, who had ventured near Fort Talitcheff; the victor relieved Orenburg, and appeared to have given the finishing stroke to the rebellion.

 *Does около его refer to* Пугачев or Оренбургом. Does *гнезду refer to* Оренбургом?

----------


## sperk

> Но Пугачев не был пойман. Он явился на сибирских заводах, собрал там новые шайки и опять начал злодействовать. *Слух о его успехах снова распространился*. Мы узнали о разорении сибирских крепостей. *Вскоре весть о взятии Казани и о походе самозванца на Москву встревожила начальников войск, беспечно дремавших в надежде на бессилие презренного бунтовщика*. Зурин получил повеление переправиться через Волгу. But Pugatchéf had not been taken; he reappeared very soon in the mining country of the Ural, on the Siberian frontier. He reassembled new bands, and again began his robberies. *Rumors of his success were being spread again*. We learnt about the destruction of Siberian forts. *Soon the news of the fall of Kazan and the march of the usurper on Moscow alarmed military commanders dallying carelessly in hopes on the weakness of the despicable rebel*.  Zourine received orders to cross the River Volga.

 *Rumors of his success started to spread again. Soon the news of the fall of Kazan and the march of the usurper on Moscow alarmed the military commanders, who were dilly-dallying around carelessly, pinning their hopes on the weakness of the despicable rebel.*

----------


## sperk

> Не стану описывать нашего похода и окончания войны. Скажу коротко, что бедствие доходило до крайности. *Мы проходили через селения, разоренные бунтовщиками, и поневоле отбирали у бедных жителей то, что успели они спасти*. I shall not stay to relate the events of the war.
> I shall only say that misery reached its height. *We passed settlements ravaged by the rebels, and by perforce took away from the poor inhabitants what they managed to save*.

 We passed settlements ravaged by the rebels, and, forced by need, we took from the poor inhabitants what they had managed to save.

----------


## sperk

> Правление было повсюду прекращено: помещики укрывались по лесам. *Шайки разбойников злодействовали повсюду*; начальники отдельных отрядов самовластно наказывали и миловали; состояние всего обширного края, где свирепствовал пожар, было ужасно... The authorities had no longer any power anywhere: the gentry hid in the woods. *Gangs of robbers did their evil deeds everywhere*; the leaders of solitary detachments punished or pardoned without giving account of their conduct. All this extensive and beautiful country-side was laid waste with fire and sword.

  Gangs of robbers were committing outrages everywhere.

----------


## sperk

> This fragment was not missing, I just disliked the translation. This is the key phrase of the whole novel and its rhythm in Russian is very powerful. *Не приведи бог видеть русский бунт, бессмысленный и беспощадный*! May God grant we never see again so senseless and pitiless a revolt.  
> I am quite sure the definite article must be used here, because Pushkin wrote about the Russian revolt in general, as a whole. Besides, "русский" was not translated.
> So my suggestion is this: *Heaven save us from witnessing the Russian revolt, senseless and merciless*!

 God forbid we see a Russian revolt, so senseless and merciless! 
The thing is, the revolt already occurred so he must be talking about the chance of another one, in which case the definite article would not be appropriate. I didn't use the word "another" because I think it's clear that we're talking about the concept of another Russian revolt or Russian revolts in general.

----------


## Inego

Now that you have asked me what "около" referred to, I've understood that my original translation was wrong.
Troops mentioned were not of Pugachev, they were of government, and closing and encircling him (Pugachev). Pushkin just used an archaic form "около его" instead of modern "вокруг *н*его" and that confused me. So,  *Между тем около его отряды соединялись и со всех сторон приближались к злодейскому гнезду*. *Meanwhile troops were merging (closing) around him and approached the evil nest from all directions*.

----------


## Inego

> God forbid we see a Russian revolt, so senseless and merciless!
> The thing is, the revolt already occurred so he must be talking about the chance of another one, in which case the definite article would not be appropriate. I didn't use the word "another" because I think it's clear that we're talking about the concept of another Russian revolt or Russian revolts in general.

 Googling "God forbid Russian senseless and merciless" returned many results (none of them being a quote from a complete translation, though) and they all had the indefinite article indeed. Thanks for the explanation.

----------


## sperk

> Now that you have asked me what "около" referred to, I've understood that my original translation was wrong.
> Troops mentioned were not of Pugachev, they were of government, and closing and encircling him (Pugachev). Pushkin just used an archaic form "около его" instead of modern "вокруг *н*его" and that confused me. So,  *Между тем около его отряды соединялись и со всех сторон приближались к злодейскому гнезду*. *Meanwhile troops were merging (closing) around him and approached the evil nest from all directions*.

 that sounds good.

----------


## sperk

> Отряд Зурина должен был выступить из города в тот же день. Нечего было медлить. Я тут же расстался с Марьей Ивановной, поручив ее Савельичу и дав ей письмо к моим родителям. *Марья Ивановна заплакала. «Прощайте, Петр Андреич! — сказала она тихим голосом. — Придется ли нам увидаться, или нет, бог один это знает; но век не забуду вас; до могилы ты один останешься в моем сердце»*. Я ничего не мог отвечать. Люди нас окружали. Я не хотел при них предаваться чувствам, которые меня волновали. As Zourine's detachment was to leave the town that same day, and it was no longer possible to hesitate, I parted with Marya after entrusting her to Savéliitch, and giving him a letter for my parents. *Marya Ivanovna began to cry. "Farewell, Pyotr Andreich!" said she in her quiet voice, "God only knows whether we shall see each other again, but I shall never forget you; and you will remain in my heart to the grave.*" I could answer her nothing, not wishing to give way to the feelings of my heart before the bystanders.   
> Notice the sudden change of "вы" into "ты" in the last sentence Marya Ivanovna spoke. It means a lot, and I cannot imagine any way how it could be rendered into English.

 maybe somethng like:
Zourine's detachment was to leave that day. The was no reason to linger. I parted with Marya, entrusting her to Savéliitch and giving her a letter for my parents. Marya Ivanovna began to cry. "Farewell, Pyotr Andreich!" she said  quietly. "Whether we will meet again, God alone knows," she added. Then growing more affectionate: "But I will never forget you; 'til my dying day, you alone will be in my heart." I couldn't respond as people were surrounding us and I didn't want to give in to the feelings that were rising in me.

----------


## Inego

> maybe somethng like:
> Zourine's detachment was to leave that day. The was no reason to linger. I parted with Marya, entrusting her to Savéliitch and giving her a letter for my parents. Marya Ivanovna began to cry. "Farewell, Pyotr Andreich!" she said  quietly. "Whether we will meet again, God alone knows," she added. *Then growing more affectionate*: "But I will never forget you; 'til my dying day, you alone will be in my heart." I couldn't respond as people were surrounding us and I didn't want to give in to the feelings that were rising in me.

 This sounds more like a script  ::  
EDIT: Wow, you've corrected a mistake made by Milne-Home that I didn't notice! Really: in Russian, Grinyov gave the letter to Masha while in English it suddenly appears he gave it to Savelyich  ::

----------


## Inego

Но между тем странное чувство отравляло мою радость: мысль о злодее, обрызганном кровию стольких невинных жертв, и о казни, его ожидающей, тревожила меня поневоле: «Емеля, Емеля! — думал я с досадою, — зачем не наткнулся ты на штык или не подвернулся под картечь? Лучше ничего не мог бы ты придумать». *Что прикажете делать? Мысль о нем неразлучна была во мне с мыслию о пощаде, данной мне им в одну из ужасных минут его жизни, и об избавлении моей невесты из рук гнусного Швабрина*. And I must confess a strange feeling embittered my joy.
The recollection of the man covered with the blood of so many innocent victims, and the thought of the punishment awaiting him, never left me any peace.
"Emélya," I said to myself, in vexation, "why did you not cast yourself on the bayonets, or present your heart to the grapeshot. That had been best for you." *What could I do? Thoughts of him were inseparably connected in my mind with thoughts of the mercy shown by him to me during one of the horrible moments of his life, and of rescue of my fiancée from the hands of villainous Chvabrine*.

----------


## Inego

Я был уверен, что виною всему было самовольное мое отсутствие из Оренбурга. Я легко мог оправдаться: наездничество не только никогда не было запрещено, но еще всеми силами было ободряемо. *Я мог быть обвинен в излишней запальчивости, а не в ослушании*. Но приятельские сношения мои с Пугачевым могли быть доказаны множеством свидетелей и должны были казаться по крайней мере весьма подозрительными. Во всю дорогу размышлял я о допросах, меня ожидающих, обдумывал свои ответы и решился перед судом объявить сущую правду, полагая сей способ оправдания самым простым, а вместе и самым надежным. I did not doubt that the cause of my arrest was my departure from Orenburg without leave. Thus I could easily exculpate myself, for not only had we not been forbidden to make sorties against the enemy, but were encouraged in so doing. *They could accuse me of excessive enthusiasm, but not of disobedience*. Still my friendly understanding with Pugatchéf seemed to be proved by a crowd of witnesses, and must appear at least suspicious. All the way I pondered the questions I should be asked, and mentally resolved upon my answers. I determined to tell the judges the whole truth, convinced that it was at once the simplest and surest way of justifying myself.

----------


## sperk

> Но между тем странное чувство отравляло мою радость: мысль о злодее, обрызганном кровию стольких невинных жертв, и о казни, его ожидающей, тревожила меня поневоле: «Емеля, Емеля! — думал я с досадою, — зачем не наткнулся ты на штык или не подвернулся под картечь? Лучше ничего не мог бы ты придумать». *Что прикажете делать? Мысль о нем неразлучна была во мне с мыслию о пощаде, данной мне им в одну из ужасных минут его жизни, и об избавлении моей невесты из рук гнусного Швабрина*. And I must confess a strange feeling embittered my joy.
> The recollection of the man covered with the blood of so many innocent victims, and the thought of the punishment awaiting him, never left me any peace.
> "Emélya," I said to myself, in vexation, "why did you not cast yourself on the bayonets, or present your heart to the grapeshot. That had been best for you." *What could I do? Thoughts of him were inseparably connected in my mind with thoughts of the mercy shown by him to me during one of the horrible moments of his life, and of rescue of my fiancée from the hands of villainous Chvabrine*.

 Thoughts of him were inseparably connected in my mind with thoughts of the mercy he showed me during one of the most horrible moments of his life, and of the rescue of my fiancée from the hands of villainous Chvabrine.

----------


## sperk

> Я был уверен, что виною всему было самовольное мое отсутствие из Оренбурга. Я легко мог оправдаться: наездничество не только никогда не было запрещено, но еще всеми силами было ободряемо. *Я мог быть обвинен в излишней запальчивости, а не в ослушании*. Но приятельские сношения мои с Пугачевым могли быть доказаны множеством свидетелей и должны были казаться по крайней мере весьма подозрительными. Во всю дорогу размышлял я о допросах, меня ожидающих, обдумывал свои ответы и решился перед судом объявить сущую правду, полагая сей способ оправдания самым простым, а вместе и самым надежным. I did not doubt that the cause of my arrest was my departure from Orenburg without leave. Thus I could easily exculpate myself, for not only had we not been forbidden to make sorties against the enemy, but were encouraged in so doing. *They could accuse me of excessive enthusiasm, but not of disobedience*. Still my friendly understanding with Pugatchéf seemed to be proved by a crowd of witnesses, and must appear at least suspicious. All the way I pondered the questions I should be asked, and mentally resolved upon my answers. I determined to tell the judges the whole truth, convinced that it was at once the simplest and surest way of justifying myself.

  ::

----------


## Inego

> Thoughts of him were inseparably connected in my mind with thoughts of the mercy he showed me during one of the most horrible moments of his life, and of the rescue of my fiancée from the hands of villainous Chvabrine.

 You mean "What could I do?" in the beginning is not needed? Or it is OK?

----------


## sperk

> You mean "What could I do?" in the beginning is not needed? Or it is OK?

 it's ok.

----------


## Inego

And here is a decent cover  ::  http://www.sql.ru/forum/actualfile.aspx?id=14077500

----------


## sperk

> And here is a decent cover

 ???

----------


## Inego

> ???

 Sadly, www.sql.ru doesn't support hotlinking.
Edited the post (changed to direct link).

----------


## sperk

looks like anime figures. I guess that would attract a young audience.

----------


## Inego

Анна Власьевна изумилась и расхлопоталась. «Ахти господи! — закричала она. — Государыня требует вас ко двору. Как же это она про вас узнала? Да как же вы, матушка, представитесь к императрице? Вы, я чай, и ступить по-придворному не умеете... Не проводить ли мне вас? *Все-таки я вас хоть в чем-нибудь да могу предостеречь. И как же вам ехать в дорожном платье?* Не послать ли к повивальной бабушке за ее желтым роброном?» Anna Vlassiéfna was quite upset by this news.
"Oh, good heavens!" cried she; "the Tzarina summons you to Court! How did she know of your arrival? And how will you acquit yourself before the Tzarina, my little mother? I think you do not even know how to walk Court fashion. I ought to take you; *at least I could prevent you from doing something uncourtly. Besides, how do you imagine of going there in a travelling dress?* or, stay, should I not send for the midwife, that she might lend you her yellow gown with flounces?"

----------


## Inego

Камер-лакей объявил, что государыне угодно было, чтоб Марья Ивановна ехала одна и в том, в чем ее застанут. Делать было нечего: *Марья Ивановна села в карету и поехала во дворец, сопровождаемая советами и благословениями Анны Власьевны*. But the lackey declared that the Tzarina wanted Marya Ivánofna to come alone, and in the dress she should happen to be wearing. There was nothing for it but to obey. *Marya Ivánofna got into the coach and rode off to the palace, accompanied by parting advice and blessings from Anna Vlasyevna*.

----------


## Inego

Чрез несколько минут карета остановилась у дворца. *Марья Ивановна с трепетом пошла по лестнице. Двери перед нею отворились настежь*. Она прошла длинный ряд пустых великолепных комнат; After a few moments the coach stopped before the Palace. *Marya Ivanovna went up the stairs, trembling. The door in front of her was opened wide*. She crossed a long suite of empty and sumptuous rooms.   
How to translate "отворились"? That means the door was opened by servants when Marya approached it, not that it was open from the beginning.

----------


## Inego

камер-лакей указывал дорогу. *Наконец, подошед к запертым дверям, он объявил, что сейчас об ней доложит, и оставил ее одну.
Мысль увидеть императрицу лицом к лицу так устрашала ее, что она с трудом могла держаться на ногах. Через минуту двери отворились, и она вошла в уборную государыни*. A usher respectfully opened a way for the young girl. *At last, having arrived at a closed door, he declared that he was going to announce her, and left her alone.
A thought of being able to see the empress face-to-face frightened her so much, that she could hardly stand. In a minute the door was opened, and she entered the dressing room of the sovereign*.

----------


## sperk

> Анна Власьевна изумилась и расхлопоталась. «Ахти господи! — закричала она. — Государыня требует вас ко двору. Как же это она про вас узнала? Да как же вы, матушка, представитесь к императрице? Вы, я чай, и ступить по-придворному не умеете... Не проводить ли мне вас? *Все-таки я вас хоть в чем-нибудь да могу предостеречь. И как же вам ехать в дорожном платье?* Не послать ли к повивальной бабушке за ее желтым роброном?» Anna Vlassiéfna was quite upset by this news.
> "Oh, good heavens!" cried she; "the Tzarina summons you to Court! How did she know of your arrival? And how will you acquit yourself before the Tzarina, my little mother? I think you do not even know how to walk Court fashion. I ought to take you; *at least I could prevent you from doing something uncourtly. Besides, how do you imagine of going there in a travelling dress?* or, stay, should I not send for the midwife, that she might lend you her yellow gown with flounces?"

 *at least I could prevent you from doing something uncouth. Besides, do you think you can make your appearance in a travelling dress?*

----------


## sperk

> Камер-лакей объявил, что государыне угодно было, чтоб Марья Ивановна ехала одна и в том, в чем ее застанут. Делать было нечего: *Марья Ивановна села в карету и поехала во дворец, сопровождаемая советами и благословениями Анны Власьевны*. But the lackey declared that the Tzarina wanted Marya Ivánofna to come alone, and in the dress she should happen to be wearing. There was nothing for it but to obey. *Marya Ivánofna got into the coach and rode off to the palace, accompanied by parting advice and blessings from Anna Vlasyevna*.

 Accompanied by Anna Vlasyevna's parting advice and blessings, Marya Ivánofna got into the coach and rode off to the palace.

----------


## sperk

> Чрез несколько минут карета остановилась у дворца. *Марья Ивановна с трепетом пошла по лестнице. Двери перед нею отворились настежь*. Она прошла длинный ряд пустых великолепных комнат; After a few moments the coach stopped before the Palace. *Marya Ivanovna went up the stairs, trembling. The door in front of her was opened wide*. She crossed a long suite of empty and sumptuous rooms.   
> How to translate "отворились"? That means the door was opened by servants when Marya approached it, not that it was open from the beginning.

 Trembling, Marya Ivanovna went up the stairs. In front of her, servants opened the door wide.

----------


## sperk

> камер-лакей указывал дорогу. *Наконец, подошед к запертым дверям, он объявил, что сейчас об ней доложит, и оставил ее одну.
> Мысль увидеть императрицу лицом к лицу так устрашала ее, что она с трудом могла держаться на ногах. Через минуту двери отворились, и она вошла в уборную государыни*. A usher respectfully opened a way for the young girl. *At last, having arrived at a closed door, he declared that he was going to announce her, and left her alone.
> A thought of being able to see the empress face-to-face frightened her so much, that she could hardly stand. In a minute the door was opened, and she entered the dressing room of the sovereign*.

 At last, arriving at a closed door, he declared that he was going to announce her and then left her alone. The thought of being able to see the empress face to face frightened her so much that she could barely stand. In a minute the door was opened and she entered the dressing room of the sovereign.

----------


## Inego

*Императрица сидела за своим туалетом. Несколько придворных окружали ее и почтительно пропустили Марью Ивановну. Государыня ласково к ней обратилась, и Марья Ивановна узнала в ней ту даму, с которой так откровенно изъяснялась она несколько минут тому назад. Государыня подозвала ее и сказала с улыбкою*: «Я рада, что могла сдержать вам свое слово и исполнить вашу просьбу. *Дело ваше кончено*. Я убеждена в невинности вашего жениха. Вот письмо, которое сами потрудитесь отвезти к будущему свекру». *The empress was sitting in front of her dressing table, surrounded by several courtiers who respectfully let Marya Ivanovna to come closer. The sovereign turned to her with a tender look and Marya Ivanovna recognized in her the lady she so frankly spoke with not very long ago. The sovereign called her and said smiling*:
"I am delighted to be able to accord you your prayer. *Your matter is finished*. I am convinced of the innocence of your betrothed. Here is a letter which you will give your future father-in-law."

----------


## Inego

Марья Ивановна приняла письмо дрожащею рукою и, заплакав, упала к ногам императрицы, которая подняла ее и поцеловала. *Государыня разговорилась с нею*. «Знаю, что вы не богаты, — сказала она, — но я в долгу перед дочерью капитана Миронова. Не беспокойтесь о будущем. *Я беру на себя устроить ваше состояние»*. Marya, all in tears, fell at the feet of the Tzarina, who raised her, and kissed her forehead. *The sovereign started a conversation with her*. "I know," said she, "you are not rich, but I owe a debt to the daughter of Captain Mironoff. Be easy about your future. *I am going to take care of your fortune myself*."

----------


## Inego

Обласкав бедную сироту, государыня ее отпустила. *Марья Ивановна уехала в той же придворной карете. Анна Власьевна, нетерпеливо ожидавшая ее возвращения, осыпала ее вопросами, на которые Марья Ивановна отвечала кое-как. Анна Власьевна хотя и была недовольна ее беспамятством, но приписала оное провинциальной застенчивости и извинила великодушно*. В тот же день Марья Ивановна, не полюбопытствовав взглянуть на Петербург, обратно поехала в деревню... After overwhelming the poor orphan with caresses, the Tzarina dismissed her. *Marya Ivanovna returned from the palace in the same coach. Anna Vlasyevna, who had been impatiently awaiting her coming back, showered her with questions which Marya Ivanovna could barely answer. Although dissatisfied with her forgetfulness, Anna Vlasyevna attributed it nevertheless to provincial shyness and forgave her magnanimously*. Marya started the same day for my father's country house, without having even had the curiosity to take a look at Petersburg.

----------


## Inego

*В тридцати верстах от *** находится село, принадлежащее десятерым помещикам. В одном из барских флигелей* показывают собственноручное письмо Екатерины II за стеклом и в рамке. Оно писано к отцу Петра Андреевича и содержит оправдание его сына и похвалы уму и сердцу дочери капитана Миронова. *Thirty versts from *** there is a village belonging to ten landlords. In one of the manorial wings* is still shown the autograph letter of Catherine II., framed and glazed. It is addressed to the father of Petr' Andréjïtch, and contains, with the acquittal of his son, praises of the intellect and good heart of the Commandant's daughter.

----------


## Inego

*Рукопись Петра Андреевича Гринева доставлена была нам от одного из его внуков, который узнал, что мы заняты были трудом, относящимся ко временам, описанным его дедом. Мы решились, с разрешения родственников, издать ее особо, приискав к каждой главе приличный эпиграф и дозволив себе переменить некоторые собственные имена*. *The manuscript of Pyotr Andreyich Grinyov was delivered to us from one of his grandsons who learned that we were occupied with a work concerning the times depicted by his grandfather. We decided, by his relatives' permission, to publish it as a separate edition, having provided befitting epigraphs for every chapter and allowing ourselves to change some of the proper names*.

----------


## sperk

> *Императрица сидела за своим туалетом. Несколько придворных окружали ее и почтительно пропустили Марью Ивановну. Государыня ласково к ней обратилась, и Марья Ивановна узнала в ней ту даму, с которой так откровенно изъяснялась она несколько минут тому назад. Государыня подозвала ее и сказала с улыбкою*: «Я рада, что могла сдержать вам свое слово и исполнить вашу просьбу. *Дело ваше кончено*. Я убеждена в невинности вашего жениха. Вот письмо, которое сами потрудитесь отвезти к будущему свекру». *The empress was sitting in front of her dressing table, surrounded by several courtiers who respectfully let Marya Ivanovna to come closer. The sovereign turned to her with a tender look and Marya Ivanovna recognized in her the lady she so frankly spoke with not very long ago. The sovereign called her and said smiling*:
> "I am delighted to be able to accord you your prayer. *Your matter is finished*. I am convinced of the innocence of your betrothed. Here is a letter which you will give your future father-in-law."

 The empress was sitting at her dressing table, surrounded by several courtiers who respectfully let Marya Ivanovna approach. The sovereign turned to her with a tender look and Marya Ivanovna recognized the lady she so frankly spoke with not very long ago. The sovereign called her and said smiling:
... The issue is settled.

----------


## sperk

> Марья Ивановна приняла письмо дрожащею рукою и, заплакав, упала к ногам императрицы, которая подняла ее и поцеловала. *Государыня разговорилась с нею*. «Знаю, что вы не богаты, — сказала она, — но я в долгу перед дочерью капитана Миронова. Не беспокойтесь о будущем. *Я беру на себя устроить ваше состояние»*. Marya, all in tears, fell at the feet of the Tzarina, who raised her, and kissed her forehead. *The sovereign started a conversation with her*. "I know," said she, "you are not rich, but I owe a debt to the daughter of Captain Mironoff. Be easy about your future. *I am going to take care of your fortune myself*."

 *The sovereign said,..* I'll get you started in life.

----------


## sperk

> Обласкав бедную сироту, государыня ее отпустила. *Марья Ивановна уехала в той же придворной карете. Анна Власьевна, нетерпеливо ожидавшая ее возвращения, осыпала ее вопросами, на которые Марья Ивановна отвечала кое-как. Анна Власьевна хотя и была недовольна ее беспамятством, но приписала оное провинциальной застенчивости и извинила великодушно*. В тот же день Марья Ивановна, не полюбопытствовав взглянуть на Петербург, обратно поехала в деревню... After overwhelming the poor orphan with caresses, the Tzarina dismissed her. *Marya Ivanovna returned from the palace in the same coach. Anna Vlasyevna, who had been impatiently awaiting her coming back, showered her with questions which Marya Ivanovna could barely answer. Although dissatisfied with her forgetfulness, Anna Vlasyevna attributed it nevertheless to provincial shyness and forgave her magnanimously*. Marya started the same day for my father's country house, without having even had the curiosity to take a look at Petersburg.

 Marya Ivanovna arrived from the palace in the same coach. Anna Vlasyevna, who had been impatiently awaiting return, showered her with questions which Marya Ivanovna answered as best she could. Although dissatisfied with her forgetfulness, Anna Vlasyevna attributed it to provincial shyness and forgave her magnanimously.

----------


## sperk

> *В тридцати верстах от *** находится село, принадлежащее десятерым помещикам. В одном из барских флигелей* показывают собственноручное письмо Екатерины II за стеклом и в рамке. Оно писано к отцу Петра Андреевича и содержит оправдание его сына и похвалы уму и сердцу дочери капитана Миронова. *Thirty versts from *** there is a village belonging to ten landlords. In one of the manorial wings* is still shown the autograph letter of Catherine II., framed and glazed. It is addressed to the father of Petr' Andréjïtch, and contains, with the acquittal of his son, praises of the intellect and good heart of the Commandant's daughter.

 Thirty versts from *** there is a village belonging to ten landlords. On display in one of the manor's wings is a framed, handwritten letter from Catherine II. 
note: framed assumes за стеклом, you don't need to specify under glass, glazed etc.

----------


## sperk

> *Рукопись Петра Андреевича Гринева доставлена была нам от одного из его внуков, который узнал, что мы заняты были трудом, относящимся ко временам, описанным его дедом. Мы решились, с разрешения родственников, издать ее особо, приискав к каждой главе приличный эпиграф и дозволив себе переменить некоторые собственные имена*. *The manuscript of Pyotr Andreyich Grinyov was delivered to us from one of his grandsons who learned that we were occupied with a work concerning the times depicted by his grandfather. We decided, by his relatives' permission, to publish it as a separate edition, having provided befitting epigraphs for every chapter and allowing ourselves to change some of the proper names*.

 Pyotr Andreyich Grinyov's manuscript was delivered to us from one of his grandsons who had learned that we were occupied with a work concerning the times depicted by his grandfather. We decided, with his relatives' permission, to publish it as a separate edition, adding appropriate epigraphs to each chapter and changing some of the names.

----------


## Inego

> note: framed assumes за стеклом, you don't need to specify under glass, glazed etc.

 Perhaps that was not the case at the times of Milne-Home, all the more so of Pushkin?

----------


## sperk

> Perhaps that was not the case at the times of Milne-Home, all the more so of Pushkin?

 perhaps. If you want to use it I would suggest "in a frame under glass."

----------

